# cloning W10 to hard drive with W7



## tenwen (Apr 22, 2011)

I have a new PC, and just upgraded to WD10..it's COOL!
The hard drive only has 300GB..but my old PC, has WD7 has 1TB.
Can I or how can I clone the smaller HDD (WD 10) to larger HDD (that already have WD 7)?

What would happen? Would the larger HHD now to operating with WD 10 ?

Goal after cloning: have larger HHD drive WD 10 and keep all existing programs as well

What is Tech Support guy best and easy suggestion?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Connect the 1 TB drive to the new PC using a USB enclosure.
Clone the 300 GB to the 1 TB. (There are many programs; I have used Macrium Reflect Free.)
Replace the 300 GB with the 1 TB in the new PC.

After assuring yourself that the 1 TB is working as desired you can repurpose the 300 GB.


----------



## tenwen (Apr 22, 2011)

Thank you. So when it is done, the 1TB will be running on WD 10, since it is the newest version of windows?
That will be my goal..WD 10 on the 1TB


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------



## tenwen (Apr 22, 2011)

I have another issue. Windows 8.1 with 4RAm running like a snail. Not responding as normal when I click on mouse...takes a while to respond. i did the sfc /scannow and nothing seems to be running/responding at the command prompt screen..except blinking cursor .
Any suggestion?
Thanks


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

tenwen said:


> Any suggestion?


Start a new thread in the Windows 8 forum.


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

In this way you will have a dual boot hard drive. You can select to boot from either Win 10 or Win 7.
But be careful not to overwrite the old data on 1 TB drive when doing clone.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Bailifeifei said:


> But be careful not to overwrite the old data on 1 TB drive when doing clone.


How is it possible to do that? What application does that?


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

TerryNet said:


> How is it possible to do that? What application does that?


You need to create some free space on the 1TB drive, larger than 300 GB. For this, you can use easeus partition master free. And then select the free space as the cloning destination. Sure macrium reflect free as recommended above will do the magic .


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Bailifeifei said:


> You need to create some free space on the 1TB drive, larger than 300 GB.


Thanks. By "free space on the drive" do you mean what is usually called "unallocated space"?


----------



## Bailifeifei (Nov 25, 2011)

sorry for replying so late. free space can be either unallocated space or a partition with no data. I think with easeus partition, you can drag the existed partitions forward or backward to create free space.


----------

